

Samsung Galaxy S II – Over 3 million units sold in 55 days - Garbage
http://androidos.in/2011/07/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-%E2%80%93-over-3-million-units-sold-in-55-days/

======
rlpb
The phone may be flagship now, but won't be in 12 months when I will still
want it to work well given how expensive it is.

With a history of poor support and lack of updates across all vendors, I'm not
buying any Android device until Cyanogen runs on it.

Samsung has apparently sent a Cyanogen developer a phone, but they are
struggling: [http://forum.xda-
developers.com/showpost.php?p=15000396&...](http://forum.xda-
developers.com/showpost.php?p=15000396&postcount=248)

~~~
veeti
Samsung is part of the newly formed Android Alliance [1] that promises updates
for 18 months.

[1] [http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/05/10/io-2011-android-
alli...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/05/10/io-2011-android-alliance-
promises-timely-android-os-updates-for-18-months-after-device-launch/)

~~~
rlpb
What does that mean though? The Samsung Galaxy Tab has no sign of Android 3.1
on it; the latest is 2.3, and last I checked it was only available in Italy;
people in the UK are on 2.2 and have been waiting months. According to another
comment on this post, the Galaxy S II is already an update behind.

What qualifies as a timely update?

------
kungfooey
As a Samsung Galaxy S (Vibrant) buyer there I no way I would touch this phone.
Samsung took nearly a year to go from 2.1 to 2.2, and seeing 2.3.4 on the
original S line is highly unlikely.

I think Samsung makes some great hardware (I'm typing this on a Galaxy Tab
10.1), but until they start showing more support for existing hardware, I do
not plan to purchase anything else from them.

~~~
timdorr
Not a concern for me, since I will be running 3rd party ROMs on my phone to
both upgrade to the latest version of Android faster and remove any excess
cruft that the manufacturers and cell networks like to cram in there.

------
nextparadigms
This happened without even being launched in USA. I imagine it could've easily
doubled up if it did.

------
kevingadd
Unfortunately, because the hardware is new enough not to have any custom ROMs
available, anyone who owns one of these phones is stuck on Android 2.3.3, and
that rev of the OS happens to have a few kernel bugs that cause significant
battery drain. Still no ETA on a 2.3.4 update for the phone, despite the fact
that other phones have had it for weeks.

This and other examples of bad customer support from Samsung kind of dampen
the appeal of the hardware. At this point, I'm not sure I'd recommend it to
anyone looking for a new phone. It's particularly embarrassing that they
shipped these devices even though the power drain issues should have been
detected during QA.

~~~
flexd
It is still a ridiculously quick and awesome phone though!

I went from a Nokia 5800 XM to a SGS2 and the battery life isn't that bad.

I've had the phone last like 24h with decent usage (meaning it was one of the
first days I had it).

Do you really expect to get more with a smart phone these days? I don't know
how long the iphone 4 lasts but my friend that has one seems to be charging
his every day.

Hardware-wise it's a great phone and in the future the updates will come :-)

I personally have no problems recommending this phone to anyone because
regardless of it's issues it's still a very good phone.

~~~
kevingadd
The battery issues are, oddly enough, specifically regarding idle use - the
phone fails to disable wifi when going to sleep and sometimes interrupt
handlers that run while the phone is asleep cause it to wake up and peg a core
at 100% utilization, killing the battery.

The phone's battery usage while not asleep is actually quite good! And if you
disable WiFi, it's less likely you'll hit the bug. But it still happens to me
a few times a day, so I have to charge it daily even if I'm not using it - and
that's frustrating.

~~~
breennoopia
Is this also true for Samsung Google Nexus S? I intend to buy Samsung Google
Nexus S in near future.

~~~
flexd
Being Google's flagship phone it probably gets a lot more updates directly.
:-)

I was considering the Nexus S but ended on a SGS2 because the price here is
pretty much the same and the SGS2 is much better.

------
skystorm
It could have been many more, if only the sold the damn thing in the US... ;)

------
Derbasti
Is that sales to customers or sales to retailers?

------
ugh
Not that it matters (it _is_ , however, interesting), but the iPhone sold
about eleven million times in 55 days during the last quarter. (They sold
18.65 million units in Q2 2011. That number also includes quite a lot of
iPhone 3GS so it’s not really a fair comparison. Let’s say six million iPhone
4?)

Just to repeat myself: This is not in any way surprising or special. Android
is on many different devices and there is no one definite Android device.
Should there ever be one device that over a longer time outsells the iPhone
Apple will be in deep, deep trouble if they want to retain their market share.

~~~
nextparadigms
In a way, it's not that surprising because we kind of expected it since it's
such a great phone. But what _is_ surprising though is that even with so many
other Android alternatives out there, this Android phone alone manages to get
pretty close to the numbers of a newly launched iPhone.

Many people don't realize that one of the reasons why the iPhone sells so much
more than any single Android phone in general, is exactly because there is
only one such phone every year. Imagine if Apple sold 10-20 different iPhone
models every year. You could see why even though the total market share would
probably rise a bit, any single iPhone model would sell a _lot_ less than the
current one-per-year models.

So yes the iPhone is great and Apple is a great company, too, but that's not
the only reason the iPhone usually outsells any single Android device out
there by a large margin. It's also because people can choose from a tens of
different Android devices, too.

~~~
davidedicillo
Also there are a lot of much cheaper, if not free, Android phones. I'm sure if
people could get an iPhone for free they would "sell" many more.

~~~
jrockway
Nobody is getting the phones for free, of course. Samsung makes the same
amount of money on the phone whether you pay $0 and the carrier pays $529 or
you pay $529 and the carrier pays $0.

